# Programmas / Software >  Shēmas izdrukāšana no PDF?

## Vinchi

Atradu interesantu Atmle USB programatoru taču problēma tāda ka izejas fails ir PDF formātā un drukājot to shēma ir nedaudz mazāka un nesakrīt mikroshēmas patterns  :: 

Izmēģināju izklikšķināts visus iespējamos settingus acrobat readerim, varbūt kāds zina risinājumu?

----------


## Texx

Mēģināji pirms drukāšanas ieslēgt opciju page scaling = none?

----------


## Vinchi

Pašlaik man nav pieejams printeris lai izmēģinātu bet domāju ka tas varētu būt īstais.

Paldies!

----------


## Epis

var vēl vienkārši ar Paint programmu to bildi palielināt vai samazināt ar Stertch and skew funkciju un tad saglabāt kādā formāta un printēt,  pirmstam to bildi no adobe vaig izgriezt lai paintā ieliktu  ::  

es pārsvarā ar paint bildes graizu un samazinu jo savādāk tās bildes ir nenormāli lielas (ja fochē ar 3Mpix kameru)

----------


## Vinchi

Epis tu izlasīji vispār jautājumu?

Vienkāršāk ir uzlikt page scaling = none nekā kopēt no programmas uz programmu!!

Samazinot paintā vai photoshopā čakarēsies kamēr piedzīsi īsto izmēru shēmai. Es vispār runāju par gatavas shēmas samazināšanu nevis piknika bilžu.

----------


## Atis

Es parasti šādos gadījumos uz kopētāju uztaisīju 3kopijas samazinātas un tad atradu isto.Skatijos pēc tranzistoru kājām.

----------


## marizo

Defaultā (pēc noklusējuma  ::  ) printera (vai acrobat readera) settingos (iestādījumos) ir uzlikts, ka pdf tiek drukāts ar 97% no oriģināla. Man šitā arī bija, nevarēju atklāt, kas par štelli- kā mikrenei vairāk par 14..18 kājām, tā vairs nepas caurumiņos..

----------


## Vairiz

Ja ir orgginaali izmeeri zinaami tipa uzrakstiiti tad es ieteiktu kautvai powerpointaa uzvelc raami kaada izmeera vjag un iemet bildi iekssaa.

----------

